# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Nuk lidhem dot me kamerën në MSN Messenger

## Elna Durrësi

Kam windows XP dhe nuk arrij dot të përdor Camera web. As nuk dërgoj dot imazhe , as nuk marr imazhe nga bashkfolësit qe kanë kamera. 
Si dhe nuk bëj dot transfertë fichier ( dokument apo foto), përkundrazi , mund të marr transfertë fichier nga ndonjë kompjuter tjetër , por jo të dërgoj nga i imi.

Nëse dikush di diçka rreth këtij problemi , do ti lutesha të më sqaronte. 


Elna.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Po webcamera punon. Mund të filmoj imazhe ose direct ne pc ose ti filmoje me pare e pastaj ti hedh ne PC, por online jo , nuk mundem te transemetoj apo marr imazhe.

Elna

----------


## Shiu

> _Postuar më parë nga Elna Durrësi_ 
> *Kam windows XP dhe nuk arrij dot të përdor Camera web. As nuk dërgoj dot imazhe , as nuk marr imazhe nga bashkfolësit qe kanë kamera. 
> Si dhe nuk bëj dot transfertë fichier ( dokument apo foto), përkundrazi , mund të marr transfertë fichier nga ndonjë kompjuter tjetër , por jo të dërgoj nga i imi.
> 
> Nëse dikush di diçka rreth këtij problemi , do ti lutesha të më sqaronte. 
> 
> 
> Elna.*


Elna, 
ma merr mendja se nuk eshte ne pyetje Windows XP, por ISP-ja permes te cilit kycesh ne Internet. ISP-ja mund te kete bllokuar portet neper te cilat behet transferi i fajllave, per te kursyer ne bandwidth, pra ne shpejtesi. 
Nese brenda rrjetit mund te transferosh fajlla, ndersa kur tenton t'i dergosh tjeterkujt jashte rrjetit tuaj e nuk mundesh, kjo do te thote se ne router-in e ISP-se jane konfiguruar limitet per IP-ne e gateway-it tuaj.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Wordless

Duket si problem konfigurimi. Mendoj qe perdor msn per te komunikuar?!
Nqs po atehere per te komunikuar me video duhet ta konfigurosht tek Tools->Audio Video. Aty ke mundesi ta 
testosh direkt nqs webcam funksjonon.
Nqs dhe pas kesaj nuk behet gje atehere problemi vjen nga modemi yt(ose gateway i ISP) siç thote Tahox.
Per shkembimin e skedareve, gjithashtu problemi mund te vije 
nga ndonje gateway (modem+router+firewall). 
Per te te ndihmur me teper duhet te na saktesosh:
1. si lidhesh ne internet (RTC, ADSL, Kabell...)
2. ç'tip modemi perdor (USB, Ethernet ...)
3. perdor ose jo ndonje firewall, antivirus (tip Norton Internet Security...).
...

----------


## Siliconized

Secili ka mendimin e tije mbase munt te jete nje nga keto qe thane  bashkefolist .. Une desha te pyes kamera komunikon me PC tent ? Dua te them qe Driveri qe ke lidhur cameren eshte per  windows xp ? Zakonisht kur instalon nje camer ose nje dicka tjeter ne shume raste  windows xp te propozojne nje driver qe eshte i ngjashem me ate  te cameres qe ke ti  po qe shume here  sjell probleme ne komunikimin e keture te fundit .. Prandja  perpara se ta perdoresh  shiko nje here  driverin se a eshet per xp ?

----------


## benseven11

nqs kameren e ke ne gjendje pune dhe nuk te jep ndonje mesazh gabimi tregon qe driveri  programi i kameres qe ke instaluar me disk eshte ne rregull dhe kompatibel me Win XP>Ketu eshte vetem problem konfiguracioni i kameras shiko te klikosh djathtas te ikona e kameres dhe zgjidh dicka te tille configure ose options aty shiko per video dhe audio.gjithashtu shiko per nje file  te driveri C click start search and shtyp conf.exe
kliko te file conf.exe dhe instalo netmeeting te netmeeting shiko te tools dhe bej enable send video/audio dhe receive video/audio te boxat e vegjel anash.shiko edhe te menuja security uncheck boxat qe kerkojne security encription si dhe certifikate authenticity dicka e tille.Po ashtu bej rightclick te ikona my compjuter ne desktop dhe te menuja kliko ne fund te properties
te dritarja tjeter kliko te butoni driver device te dritarja tjeter shiko per image devices kliko te shenja e plusit anash qe te hapet shiko per emrin e digital videocameres qe ke beji right klick dhe te menuja kliko te properties te dritarja qe hapet ne fund te faqes kontrollo dhe shiko nese eshte <enable this device> dhe kliko ok.Nqs videocamera prape as nuk dergon imazhe ose merr mund te kete problem me services.Kur punon me videocamera mire eshte qe cdo firewall program qe ke ta besh eksit klikon te ikona e firewallit te system tray ku eshte ora dhe te menuja i ben exit,ose mund ta lesh firewallin on vetem se duhet ta configurosh duke i bere right click/configure pastaj ben check boxat per videocamera service te lejohet ne internet dhe te lejohet si server(Zone Alarm)keto jane vetem hamendje Nqs ke ndonje error mesazh do te ishte me e lehte te identifikohej shkaku

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

me falni qe po nderhy ne kete teme po personi ne fjale thote qe nuk dergon dot imazhin live the file me transfete por nga ana tjeter ajo regjistron me kameren ne pc (APO JO ) prandaj nuk ka te beje me driverin e kameres po eshte dicka ne konfigurimin e lidhjes me internetin mbase ka probleme me gateway i ISP sic e kane thene edhe koleget me siper prandaj mos e ngaterojme me shume po me mire une i jap nje sygjerim nese eshte e afte te beje konfigurimin e lidjes vete le ta beje vete duke ndryshuar setti8ngs ne controll panel nese nuk eshte ne gjendje atehere te kontaktoje me persona te afte te kryejne ate konfigurim...nese do e kryesh konfigurimin vete kerko ndihme ne forum duke qartesuar pyetjen mire e duke dhene edhe mesazhet qe te jep pc
faleminderit me respekt Ardi

----------


## benseven11

Harrova te shtoj edhe dicka tjeter.Kur punon me videocamera dhe je ne ndonje videochat program si psh Hotmail  eshte mire te besh exit cdo program tjeter comunikacioni qe eshte duke punuar ne te njejten kohe dhe me kete kam parasysh te kesh vetem hotmailin hapur jo hotmailin edhe yahoo chatin te hapur njekohesisht ;si dhe bej eksit edhe ndonje program sharing files si netmeeting,ose Kazaa,Mirc,apo morfeus pasi mund te kete te ngjare ato mund te perdorin te njejtin numer porti.

----------


## epidemia

1-Nuk  eshte  e  mundur  te  marr pamjet  qe  dikush  me  dergon  nga  web  cam -i  i  vet . Klikoj  accept  pas  fteses  se  tij  dhe  me  del  nje  tabele  ku  me  shkruan  You  are  behind  a  firewall. Do  te  doja  ndihmen  tuaj  se  cfare  nuk  shkon  ne  komp.  tim . Pra  cfare  duhet  te  bej  qe  te  zhduk  kete  firewall ,por  te  mos  krijoj  probleme  me  programet  e  tjera  te komp.  tim.

2-Po  keshtu  ne  dritaren  e  yahoo  messenger  nuk  me  shfaqet  shenja  e  VOICE . Pra  as  nuk  mund  te  degjoj  zerin  e  tjetrit  gjate  bisedes .

Do  t'ju  isha  mirenjohes  nese  me  ndihmoni  me  sqarimet  perkatese.

----------


## epidemia

sqarim :  tashme  jam  ne  Shqiperi  dhe  ketu  e  kam  kete  problem !

----------


## Sherri

> 1-Nuk  eshte  e  mundur  te  marr pamjet  qe  dikush  me  dergon  nga  web  cam -i  i  vet . Klikoj  accept  pas  fteses  se  tij  dhe  me  del  nje  tabele  ku  me  shkruan  You  are  behind  a  firewall. Do  te  doja  ndihmen  tuaj  se  cfare  nuk  shkon  ne  komp.  tim . Pra  cfare  duhet  te  bej  qe  te  zhduk  kete  firewall ,por  te  mos  krijoj  probleme  me  programet  e  tjera  te komp.  tim.
> 
> 2-Po  keshtu  ne  dritaren  e  yahoo  messenger  nuk  me  shfaqet  shenja  e  VOICE . Pra  as  nuk  mund  te  degjoj  zerin  e  tjetrit  gjate  bisedes .
> 
> Do  t'ju  isha  mirenjohes  nese  me  ndihmoni  me  sqarimet  perkatese.


-cfare firewall ke(norton.mcafee,zone alarm etj etj) dmth si e ka emrin firewall qe perdor?
-shif tek option e firewall nese e ke security level tight ose te larte fare se di tamam ne english po te di emrin e firewall ta them
-tek menu e firewall te tregon dhe internet applications dmth programet qe kerkojne acc ne internet edhe nqs ja ke bere block jepu full access ketyre programe si msn,yahoo messenger

----------


## viksi

> 1-Nuk  eshte  e  mundur  te  marr pamjet  qe  dikush  me  dergon  nga  web  cam -i  i  vet . Klikoj  accept  pas  fteses  se  tij  dhe  me  del  nje  tabele  ku  me  shkruan  You  are  behind  a  firewall. Do  te  doja  ndihmen  tuaj  se  cfare  nuk  shkon  ne  komp.  tim . Pra  cfare  duhet  te  bej  qe  te  zhduk  kete  firewall ,por  te  mos  krijoj  probleme  me  programet  e  tjera  te komp.  tim.
> 
> 2-Po  keshtu  ne  dritaren  e  yahoo  messenger  nuk  me  shfaqet  shenja  e  VOICE . Pra  as  nuk  mund  te  degjoj  zerin  e  tjetrit  gjate  bisedes .
> 
> Do  t'ju  isha  mirenjohes  nese  me  ndihmoni  me  sqarimet  perkatese.


Nese ke instaluar Windows XP Service Pack 2, ai vjen me firewall installed. Mund t'a q-aktivizosh prej "Control Panel", edhe pse nuk e rekomandoj.

----------


## Evil-Ralf

E para e Punes Ske te besh te drivera
Sepse ske nevoje per drivera per te pare webcamin e dikujt tjeter

por sic u tha me lart jane antiviruset qe aktivizojne firwallet e tyre
nese nuk arrin te caktivizosh firewallin tek antivirusi y atehere caktivizo 
tere anti virusein 
Disable auto protect  :djall me brire:   :djall me brire:

----------


## edspace

Problemi mund të jetë edhe i kompanisë që të ofron internetin. E njëjta linjë interneti mund të ndahet në një lagje të tërë dhe kompanitë i bllokojnë disa funksione (porta) të internetit me qëllim rrjeti të jetë më i shpejtë për të gjithë. 

Pyet kompaninë që të ofron internetin për këtë problem dhe ata mund të të udhëzojnë se si duhet të konfigurosh kompjuterin. Për t'u siguruar që është problem i kompanisë, pyet edhe njerëz të tjerë nëse kanë të njëjtin problem me atë kompani që je lidhur ti.

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Kam Problem me Kameren(Webcame) sdi as vet pse, kontaktoj me ISP me thon qe je OK kam dhe Firewall e bej *Update Now* dhe sme ben kete problem kam vetem kur instaloj Win2000 mund te me thot dikush ku mund te qendron problemi? Nuk Hapet hic as Kur ma leshon dikush as kur ja leshoj dikujt..!
Plz me Ndihmoni..

----------


## Lorencone

a punon kamera me USB? ka mundesi qe te duhet driveri i kameres.

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

> a punon kamera me USB? ka mundesi qe te duhet driveri i kameres.


Te gjitha i ka.. driverat..
Thjesht Si po e instaloj WIN2000 spo me ben me :S sdi pse..
kurse ne XP po ben..
XP spo e le sepse ne 2000 jam mesu dhe spo kam probleme me 2000 keshtu qe sdi as vet se si o puna..!

----------


## BvizioN

HoteL-MadriD...e ke lexuar nese kamera eshte e mundeshme per tu perdorur me WIN2000 ?? Sepse jo te gjitha web kamerat mund te jene te perdorshme ne te gjitha windowt.Duhet ti kete specifikimet te shkruara ne kutine e saj.

ZiM

----------


## edspace

- Shko tek start > settings >  control panel > system
- Zgjidh tabelen hardware dhe shtyp butonin "device manager"
- Tek lista e harduereve, shiko per ndonje qe mund te kete pikecuditese, pikepyetje, ose X te kuq. Mund te duhet te hapesh listen e USB per te pare kameren. 
- Klikoje dy here kameren dhe tek shiko se cfare shkruan per statusin (device status).

Ke provuar te marresh drajverat e kameres nga faqja e kompanise qe e ka prodhuar? Na jep emrin e kompanise dhe modelin e kameres qe te mund te gjejme drajverat e sakte. 

Ke ndonje aparat tjeter me lidhje USB qe punon ne Windows 2000?

Nuk punon fare kamera ne Windows 2000 apo nuk punon vetem kur lidhesh me te tjere ne internet?

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

> Nuk punon fare kamera ne Windows 2000 apo nuk punon vetem kur lidhesh me te tjere ne internet?


PO vetem kur lidhem me te tjer ne Internet..
e per Ato X apo ? nuk pati as nje.. te gjitha jan OK..
Driver i kam ne CD(Kam CD Origjinale te saj) Kamera osht *Philips ToUcam XS*
Jo Kamera osht OK dhe ben kshtu dhe ben qe te bej psh Foto,Video por ne MSN sme ben :S 




Kamera me ka bo dhe para 1 muaje kur e kam pas Win2000 por e instalova XP dhe skam pas problem, tani para 3-4 dite e bona Win2000, sepse ne XP kam pas Trojan Botnet ne PC, dhe e instalova prap Win2000 shpresoj qe po me kuptoni sado pak..:S

----------

